# Gumdrops for 2011 - Part II



## itywltmt

*This is the sixth of Pierre's Twelve Days of Blogging.*

Continuing on the theme of *notable finds for 2011*, some more CDs, and some Internet finds to share.

Non-Classical Selections









Four Charlie Parker's "Complete" Compilations (21 cd's)
[Torrent]​
I have owned for a number of years a 2 LP-set of Cjharlie Parker's studio work onthe DIAL label. I was pleased to not only find the complete DIAL sessions, but two more complete anthologies in the same download: the complete VERVE recordings and a set of live broadcasts on the SAVOY label. Absolute bliss! I am especially fond of the SAVOY recordings: the fact that they have the quirky sound of post-WWII radio (and the at-times annoying intros by |Symphony" Sid Torin) only adds to their charm.









Joe Jacksons Jumpin Jive
[Torrent]​
Speaing of Symphony Sid, about 30 years ago faux-crooner Joe Jackson issued an LP called Jumpin' Jibe which was a tribute to Louis Jordan (1908-1975 - not the French actor...) where he keeps it jivy. Jackson's not-so-velvet tones are forgettable, but the joy and enthusiasm that oozes out of this recording is infectuous! Glad to have found a digital copy of this as my vinyl LP is warped!









Superman - The Movie Soundtrack (Special Edition) 
[Torrent]​
In the film music category, here is one of John Williams' late 1970's classic scores to yet another blockbuster release. It has become the custom now that when a new uplifted video release comes out on an anniversary, a similar soundtrack CD comes out, with (too) its share of outtakes added. I found this particular set especially compelling - you get a glimpse of Williams experimenting with the music we have come to know and hum. I just find some of his "alternate takes" on the well-kown "Sumperman March" especially interesting. I could have gone without some of the raw voice over work from Ms. Kidder, however... Again, thanks for reviving my warping vinyl!

YouTube Channels

From time to time, I have singled-out YouTube channels that I have vosited in preparing some of my blogs - I mentioned the LSO's channel, as well as the Orange Soda King's channel. Here are a few that I wanted to share, with some samples:

*Classical Masters​*


> About Classical Masters
> 
> Channel attempts to provide historic recordings or especially noteworthy performances that display an elevated level of musicianship.
> 
> Comments & suggestions regarding the posted videos or upon performances overlooked that warrant consideration ...







*SSSLAWWWA's channel​*
SSSLAWWWA doesn't say much about himself, other than he's Russian and he likes rare performances:






*The Classical Music Archive​*


> Unique, rare, out-of-print and (often) unavailable vinyl (and tape, but no "CD") recordings of what are generally recognized to be among the greatest compositions across all genres from the early 12th through the mid-20th century. Real or perceived quality of the performance is of less importance to me that the imperative of ensuring that these recordings (in particular those which appeared on lesser-known labels and were never converted into "CD" format) are brought to life and not lost to history.
> 
> YouTube, I believe, will come to be regarded by scholars and researchers as a archive of primary source material; it is, in my estimation, therefore essential to document these musical performances with as much detail as the video format will permit, both for research purposes and, perhaps as importantly, to strengthen viewer confidence in the provenance and authenticity of the recording to which they are listening. (For the latter reason I may upload historically important recordings which are purported to already exist on YouTube.)







Free Tunes: MP3 and Streaming

In the same vein, here are some sites I stumbled onto this year, where you can experience (and possibly download) some music:

*Ottawa Wind Ensemble - L'ensemble à vents d'Ottawa*​
Where do band musicians go when they retire? Here in our nation's Capital, people who used to play in the RCMP band and the Canadian Forces Cenral band end up playing for this ensemble, founded and conducted by Marc Rocheleau, a former member of the CF Central Band. Here's a small taste - a piece by Ottawa Valley composer Mark Bailey:

http://www.ottawawindensemble.ca/media/The_Old_Moorehouse.mp3

*CENTRESTREAMS​*
The Canadian Music Centre is a non-profit organization with he mandate to promote the music of Canadian composers. The CMC, in cooperation with CBC Rado, provides a good number of archive material for streaming. The site simply requires a simple (and quick) registration. Here's a sample, from one of my favourite musicians who dabbled (occasionally) in composition. Guess who, KV466?

http://www.musiccentre.ca/apps/inde...yByItemId&bibliographyId=18033&recordTypeId=8

*Glenn Gould - The CBC Legacy​*
Speaking of Mr. Gould, we just remebered the 30th anniversary of his passing in October, and can now celebrate what would have been his 80th birthday, thanks to the CBC and this amazing on-line archive of some of his radio and TV work. Yours to explore!

On that note, I conclude this installment of the 12 days of blogging. Back tomorrow with a look at the "Three R's", Bach style!


----------

